# Bringing a motorcycle to France



## markdunbar777

Hey all hoping someone can help me I’m moving to France next April and need info about brining my motorcycles I have a residents card have been back and forward for a few years but coming for good in April any info would be greatly appreciated …


----------



## 1790260

What's the bike? Age and cc.

It's essentially the same process as a car but can be complicated if you've done any modifications to the bike (exhaust for instance) You'll need a certificate of conformity to re-register the bike in France and that'll depend on the age of the bike as to how easy it is to get one. Some more powerful bikes might need restriction. A number of hoops but all easy enough to jump through albeit perhaps time consuming.


----------



## markdunbar777

It’s 2020 zh2 have an aftermarket exhaust but have the original i have a certificate of conformity it came with the bike are the French still restricting the bhp as it is 187 bhp thanks for replying 👍🏻


----------



## 1790260

You should be good to go with a 2020 bike and certificate of conformity. Bring the stock exhaust just in case. Praps things have changed and France no longer are restricting bikes. Tbh, I don't know. In theory though, the reregistration can all be done through the ANTS system.

There might be import duties to pay, I don't know. Someone else will have to advise on that. I did my bikes back in 2008 and things have changed since then.


----------



## Peasant

Is the motorcycle LHD?


----------



## Lffsam

I think that if the bike has ABS, there are no power restrictions. If you are making a permanant move to France, no import duties or tax to pay if you have owned the bikes for more than 6 months. If not (possibly) 10% import tax ( If the bikes were not made in the EU or UK ) on the value of the bikes + 20% vat on the value + the 10% import tax. You will need an A846 ( I think thats the right form number from memory ) from your local douaines office when you register them to say that the import tax and VAT have been paid. This replaces the old quittas fiscal when the UK was still part of the EU. I am not too sure how the douaines will value the bikes. I have read that they use figures from the Cote Argus if you can not supply a reciept, and that they can also choose to ignore your recipt if they feel that the value stated is too low. I am about to import a car from the UK in the next couple of months, so will be finding out personally just how they do calculate "thier" value! Good luck !


----------

